# diamond razor edge



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Shim the cams out to where you have decent centershot


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I *DON'T* agree with Nitroboy. I've worked on a few Razor Edges. Nice bows.

Sounds to me center shot off. Quick check here, have arrow nocked; Align the bow string with the groove in the upper cam and see where the arrow is in relationship. It should align with the string aligned to the groove. If not, adjust the rest until it does. This will get you in the ball park and usually good enough for close to medimum shooting distances.


----------



## Rosey Bull (Apr 5, 2010)

I would check center shot. Ive set up close to 20 and never had a problem


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Good Bow*

Those guys are correct. We use a Razor Edge for our shop bow, to Certify our KWIK-SHOOTER machines before shipment. The Razor Edge is small, easily tuned, and darn good quality for the $..

You may need to do a basic tune......tiller, nock height, check cam timing, then rest operation and center shot. One thing we noticed, it seems to take about 100-150 or more shots from new for the strings to settle in. Then tune.

Pretty impressive little bow, adjusts from 30 lbs to 60 with same limbs. Once tuned, should serve you well. Good Luck!


----------



## Dean452 (Dec 25, 2014)

You need this tool kicks butt


----------



## Dean452 (Dec 25, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnpIrIE3n9Q


----------



## Dean452 (Dec 25, 2014)

just used this thing fixed my issue in 5 seconds.


----------

